# Stable Management / Horse Care Courses In Glasgow / Lanarkshire



## jimod (18 February 2014)

I am new to the pony / horse world but I am keen to find out what is involved in the daily care of a pony as I am considering buying one for my two granddaughters. I don't intend to buy without first getting as much information as possible and I have been advised on another thread that it would be a good idea to attend a horse management / care course, is there any course of this type in the Glasgow / Lanarkshire area which I could enrol in ?


----------



## starry23 (5 March 2014)

I'm not entirely sure about local courses but this might be worth a look - https://www.coursera.org/course/thehorsecourse

It's online and free and I'm sure it would cover the basics and then you could speak to local riding schools to see if you could find out more through them. There are places like SNEC and Oatridge (http://www.oatridge.ac.uk/short_courses/equestrian_skills) but they are possibly further then you might want to travel?


----------



## Bubbles86 (6 March 2014)

Have you had any experience at all with horses? And it depends where you are going to keep the pony to?


----------



## jimod (9 March 2014)

Bubbles86 said:



			Have you had any experience at all with horses? And it depends where you are going to keep the pony to? 

Click to expand...

No experience with horses other than attending my granddaughters riding lessons. I have obviously read a lot about  it and a lot of it is common sense but it is too big a commitment to make without getting all the information possible especially from experienced horse people.

We are still a fair bit away from buying a pony but in the first instance I would be looking for full livery, possibly working livery but as I learnt more I would like to take on some of the work myself. I am retired and would enjoy being involved in the day to day welfare of the pony.


----------



## debserofe (18 March 2014)

Morag Higgins (Equido) runs courses http://www.scottishhorsehelp.com/ at Ross Dhu Equestrian Centre, Larkhall, South Lanarkshire


----------



## Bubbles86 (18 March 2014)

Hi, 

Do you have a type of horse in mind..they all take different amounts if care etc and depends on what your granddaughters want to do etc..how tall they are etc. And thier ability of course.

Personally id aim for a yard which is diy with the option of paying for assisted/full if the work..preferably with staff. Diy costs can range from £20pw towards 40pw depending on your area. If you go diy you need to be there morning and night to muck out and bring in...the other diyers usually work a kind of rota so you can get days off in return for you doing thier horse. If your pony is on a full bed expect to be there in the morning for about half an hr to an hr mucking out filling nets etc...unless you just turnout and do it at night. 

Assisted means someone will do the bringing in/turnout for you at a price. 

With regards to management its pretty simple, make sure bed is clean,  always has hay and water..feed is appropriate for horse and work schedule. Never ride straight after feeding or never feed a sweaty horse until its properly cooled down. Make sure feet are always picked out, shod if need be at regular intervals or if barefoot check feet are growing at the right angles..the farriers will help with that.

It is all common sense, check no wounds everyday,  no sins of illness orIinjury...

Please above all insure the pony!!! They are very expensive to fix! And grt it vetted before you buy. 

So if I were you find a biggish yard, more people more help and advice to ask. And beleive me you'll learn a alot more by doing than by studying it.  oh and never turn to google for help...google is the grimm reaper of the horse world.


----------



## Mellis (18 March 2014)

No matter what type of pony/horse you are looking for in the future, you need hands on experience with tuition. As good as on line can be. Every horse owner need practical experience. Your local college and Riding Schools will run management courses.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (28 March 2014)

Www.Oatridge college.ac.uk

I did an animal care course there when I was 16.
The college is situated between Linlithgow,Livingston and Edinburgh.
There is also 2 other campuses listed on their website that are closer to glasgow.

Worth a look if anything x


----------



## jimod (1 April 2014)

Thanks to everybody for the advice and help, I'm looking into a few things just now, appreciate the advice offered.


----------

